# Constant brown discharge, anyone else :(



## Donna_barnes

I am currently 13 weeks, had a small haematoma that after a big red bleed two weeks ago, was scanned and told it was gone and tha thing should ease. 

Since then though every single time I go to the loo there is brown discharge (tmi sorry!!). Sometimes just a little, sometimes loads of brown and stringy. It's scaring me to death. Thought it would settle and was just the last of the old blood from heamatoma but it's still coming. Made appointment with doc but can't been seen until weds. I'm scared to death. 

Had so much stress with this pregnancy so far, thought things would ease now 

Anyone else had anything similar? Thanks so much xxxx


----------



## ProudMum

Donna_barnes said:


> I am currently 13 weeks, had a small haematoma that after a big red bleed two weeks ago, was scanned and told it was gone and tha thing should ease.
> 
> Since then though every single time I go to the loo there is brown discharge (tmi sorry!!). Sometimes just a little, sometimes loads of brown and stringy. It's scaring me to death. Thought it would settle and was just the last of the old blood from heamatoma but it's still coming. Made appointment with doc but can't been seen until weds. I'm scared to death.
> 
> Had so much stress with this pregnancy so far, thought things would ease now
> 
> Anyone else had anything similar? Thanks so much xxxx

if it helps any, ive had a bleed that had i left alone, would probably have been brown discharge.
I went inspecting myself and thats when mine came out red, though it was only slight.
i was admitted to hospital over night..


----------



## Donna_barnes

ProudMum said:


> Thanks..what happened? Why did it bleed red?x


----------



## Donna_barnes

ProudMum said:


> Donna_barnes said:
> 
> 
> I am currently 13 weeks, had a small haematoma that after a big red bleed two weeks ago, was scanned and told it was gone and tha thing should ease.
> 
> Since then though every single time I go to the loo there is brown discharge (tmi sorry!!). Sometimes just a little, sometimes loads of brown and stringy. It's scaring me to death. Thought it would settle and was just the last of the old blood from heamatoma but it's still coming. Made appointment with doc but can't been seen until weds. I'm scared to death.
> 
> Had so much stress with this pregnancy so far, thought things would ease now
> 
> Anyone else had anything similar? Thanks so much xxxx
> 
> if it helps any, ive had a bleed that had i left alone, would probably have been
> brown discharge.
> I went inspecting myself and thats when mine came out red, though it was
> only slight.
> i was admitted to hospital over night..Click to expand...

Thanks....what happened? Why did it bleed red?x


----------



## ProudMum

No idea! I got no answers :(


----------



## JaydensMommy1

As the hematomas are shrinking they will continue to slowly bleed out. This is probably the remains of your healing sch. With a subchorionic hematoma all bleeding is normal and brown bleeding is usually a good sign


----------



## NashiPear

I had brown discharge and some regular bleeding until about 13 weeks. I went for a viability scan at 9 weeks and they couldn't find a reason why. It stopped of its own accord at around 13 weeks and has not happened since.


----------



## TinyToon

I had a haemorrhage at the edge of the placenta at 12 weeks, I was devastated when I saw the bright red blood and had to wait 2 days for a scan. I couldn't believe it when we saw the baby alive as I'd convinced myself it was another miscarriage. They saw no reason why and couldn't say how long I would bleed for. The bleeding stopped after 5 days much to my relief but brown spotting started 2 weeks later, light at first then slightly more. After 12 days I went for another scan, the blood was from the haemorrhage area which they are monitoring, but once again the baby is fine and thriving. They stated brown blood is old blood therefore a 'good sign', that said its still a worrying time so I sympathise with you totally. My advice is to take it easy as much as possible (easier said than done I know) but resting has to be a good thing and mine was aggrevated the more I did.

Chin up :hugs:


----------

